# Pet-Friendly Insect Killers??



## liquid

UGH. I just saw THE BIGGEST ROACH in my kitchen. (Yes, I screamed.) 
It was probably two inches long and an inch wide... ugh.... I cant...

I need the *best pet-friendly insect/roach killers possible*. And I mean the BEST. Something that works and will 100% kill these little buggers. Last time I saw a spider, I freaked out and started spraying ammonia on it lol... had to put Eevee in the other room for a while to make sure she doesnt go sniffing around the ammonia-soaked wall, and then had to wash the wall out of paranoia.

The house I live in right now is freaking surrounded by trees, so we get roaches and spiders WAY too often. Im so glad Im moving. I swear. Im so, so, SO glad Im moving. To a 3rd floor apartment, at that. Thank god.
I HATE BUGS [email protected]!%@%@!#%# :faint::mmph::mad2::frusty:



Can you tell I hate bugs? :wacko:


----------



## xellil

Haha. That was probably an American cockroach. Much larger than the German cockroaches but there's usually not a million of them.

When my son was little we lived in a two room cottage that was full of them - I walked around with a can of Raid in my hand. I probably gave us both brain damage.

They say boric acid will get rid of them but I never found it to work.


----------



## Caty M

liquid said:


> UGH. I just saw THE BIGGEST ROACH in my kitchen. (Yes, I screamed.)
> It was probably two inches long and an inch wide... ugh.... I cant...
> 
> I need the *best pet-friendly insect/roach killers possible*. And I mean the BEST. Something that works and will 100% kill these little buggers. Last time I saw a spider, I freaked out and started spraying ammonia on it lol... had to put Eevee in the other room for a while to make sure she doesnt go sniffing around the ammonia-soaked wall, and then had to wash the wall out of paranoia.
> 
> The house I live in right now is freaking surrounded by trees, so we get roaches and spiders WAY too often. Im so glad Im moving. I swear. Im so, so, SO glad Im moving. To a 3rd floor apartment, at that. Thank god.
> I HATE BUGS [email protected]!%@%@!#%# :faint::mmph::mad2::frusty:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I hate bugs? :wacko:


Just watch out for roaches and bedbugs.. they can be spread in apartments! :wink:

Yuck- so glad we don't have them here (at least I think we don't). We did when I lived in Plano, TX. Ugh. They are SO gross. Them and the endless crickets. I would just squish any that I see and not use a chemical cleaner/


----------



## Makovach

Diatomacious Earth will eat though anything with an exoskeleton  It dehydrates them and they die. Its safe for Evee as well  even if she licks it. Make sure you get food grade if you do and not the pool chemical. Don't breath it in when spreading it. 

I don't know about roaches, but the Natural Defense has kept 100% of bugs out of my house. They were all over. Spiders, nats, moths, all those creepy crawlys. I started spraying the floors, beds, walls, furniture, dogs (its made for the dogs)... EVERYTHING. I even spray my rats with it and spray down their kennel. I sometimes use it as an air freshener because it smells so amazing. Its made of cinnamon, peppermint, thyme, clove and lemon grass oils.


----------



## Chocx2

It kills roaches fast, I use it all the time, in my house and yard, in the garage I get stuff all the time and throw the derm all over and leave for a couple days. It kills them slowly, but stops them within the first day.


----------



## Donna Little

I don't know what's safest for the dogs but for the past 18 yrs my best bug killer was my Dachshund. Seriously not kidding. Those days are behind her now and none of my other dogs will go after a bug. Worthless little beasts...
I hate bugs too and when I saw one of those roaches, if I just literally breathed in quickly out of disgust Madison would immediately know there was a bug somewhere and she'd hunt it down, kill it and eat it. If it would run under something she'd look for it until she found it. Sometimes she'd be on self-imposed bug duty for hours. I can't tell you how many roaches and beetles that dog has eaten in her life. And even though I think it's totally gross I always felt better that it was gone! If there was a bug that I was afraid for her to eat I could tell her NO and she'd leave it. We had a scorpion in the living room once and she saw it and I was afraid she'd get it before I could stop her but she left it alone when I told her too.
So, you need to teach Eevee to hunt small prey and she'll protect you from the evil bugs! :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Chocx2 said:


> It kills roaches fast, I use it all the time, in my house and yard, in the garage I get stuff all the time and throw the derm all over and leave for a couple days. It kills them slowly, but stops them within the first day.


You're talking about the DE, right? Where do you buy it from round here? And, does it work really good on the grass? I killed myself laying a new lawn a year ago and have to treat it for pests every month, which I absolutely hate doing, but it doesn't take long to die off if you don't.
I wash the dog and cat down everytime they've been out for a few days after it's been treated.
I've been contemplating the DE, but I don't know anyone who's used it around here and if it works on our type of grass (St Augustine, Floratam).


----------



## xellil

I got my DE at the feed store. 

Parker was a June bug eater but then he puked, started having seizures, and threw up about 10 of them. So his heart was in the right place but there were just too many June bugs.

Rebel kills them but doesn't eat them. He usually assassinates about 20 bugs a day.

I don't think cockroaches carry disease. I still don't want them in my house. We have some biggish beetles but I don't think I've seen cockroaches, which is about the only fricken bug we don't have around here. Knock on wood.


----------



## RRs

For several years I have used citrus based Orange Guard around the house and yard. It's effective against ants, spiders, and other insects and very safe. Claims to be effective against roaches - fortunately I haven't had to test that claim yet!
http://www.orangeguard.com/


----------



## Chocx2

I use to spend all my time with the yard and the grass, been in Fl my whole life. That darn grass just doesn't grow very good without help. I still have a little grass left in my yard, but last year I mulched my whole yard except the 13 ft required by the city to keep. And even that grass has local weeds that I planted in it to cover bear spots and they have flowers on them. Purple, yellow ect. I haven't gotten a complaint yet in my neighborhood. I also have about 100 palms and trees in my yard. So I have plenty of shade. Even in the water out back planted mangroves along the sea wall and grew oysters. lol Sound over board but I don't have to mow and the dogs have shade

I think you can mix it with water, but I don't know if it works on grubbs but maybe the surface bugs.


----------



## sillytele

I use Best Bug Bait. They have it on line and at Whole Foods in Dallas.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Caty M said:


> Just watch out for roaches and bedbugs.. they can be spread in apartments! :wink:
> 
> Yuck- so glad we don't have them here (at least I think we don't). We did when I lived in Plano, TX. Ugh. They are SO gross. Them and the endless crickets. I would just squish any that I see and not use a chemical cleaner/


There really are a lot of crickets in Plano aren't there? My fiance lives in Plano and there are so many crickets in fall.


----------

